# Text einer .csv Datei einlesen und Zeile in NEUE Zeile hänge



## Java-Fan (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich schreibe z.B. untenstehenden text in eine .csv Datei durch ";" getrennt.
Nun will ich aber ein anderes mal die Datei öffnen und eine neue Zeile der Datei anhängen ABER nicht einfach so:

Zeile1
Zeile2
Zeile3;NeueZeile

sondern so:

Zeile1
Zeile2
Zeile3
NeueZeile

Ich schaffs einfach nicht das so anzuhängen als wäre \r\n aktiviert obwohl ich es ja siehe unten benutze... file.newLine() hilft auch nix :/


```
for(int i = 0 ; i < dm.getRowCount(); i++ )
              {         
     	          line = (String)dm.getValueAt(i,0)+";"+ dm.getValueAt(i, 1)+";"+ dm.getValueAt(i, 2)+";"+ dm.getValueAt(i, 3)+";"+ dm.getValueAt(i, 4)+";"+dm.getValueAt(i, 5);
     	          file.write(line + "\r\n");         		  
              }
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Okt 2008)

was ist das für ein ausschnitt? der sagt irgendwie gar nichts aus...
Entferne jedenfalls diese merkwürdige (String) konvertierung.

Da man den nötigen code nicht sieht, würde ich spontan vorschlagen, das "\r\n" vor die zeile zu schreiben, nicht erst danach.

Obwohl, wenn die gesamte datei von anfang an mit dieser methode genauso geschrieben wurde, dann dürfte das problem eigentlich gar nicht auftreten... :bahnhof:


----------

